# Burton Ale Yeast



## ricardo (22/3/15)

Used this yeast for the first time yesterday on a porter. I had read that this yeast was top cropping so put a blow off tube on, this morning i took a look to find yeast quite vigorously coming out of the tube into the water. Obviously this is very active but is it bad to be losing all this yeast, will my fermentation stall due to a lack of yeast in the wort. I pitched a 1.2 liter starter into 22 liters of wort and the fermenter holds 30 liters.


----------



## Dan Pratt (22/3/15)

I too used that same yeast for a porter the other week with 20lts into a 30lts FV, no blow off tube and the krausen was about 4 inches from the top, no worries.

As for the yeast finishing the job, if its overflowing then you have more than enough to do job.

in hind site I should of kept the yeast cake for a black IPA.....


----------



## ricardo (22/3/15)

that's good to hear, hopefully nothing to worry about


----------



## ricardo (24/3/15)

Hi Pratty

how quickly did you find this yeast finishes the job? I know you shouldn't monitor by airlock activity but this seems dead already after 3 days, will take a reading later but just curious. Obviously i'll leave it on the yeast cake for a few weeks to clean up


----------



## ricardo (24/3/15)

just took a reading and this is at 1.020 after 3 days so well on the way


----------



## Dan Pratt (24/3/15)

Took about 3 or 4 days from memory. Left it for another 4days to clean up before cold crashing.


----------



## mofox1 (12/6/15)

Consistently getting 80%+ attenuation with this beauty of a yeast. Which is not a bad thing, it's made 4 excellent batches so far (and after the first I knew what to expect).

My Janet's Brown went from 1.062 to 1.012... a bigger stout went from 1.080 to 1.016, similar story with the two other brews.

Why the heck do white labs say 69 - 75% attenuation? Seems a big gap, especially since I would expect to hit the lower end of the expected range (I don't use O2, I just shake the crap out the cube to aerate)... Yeast starter is usually 0.5L - 1L, decanted and stepped up to 2 - 2.5L.

Anyone else getting higher than expected attenuation?


----------

